# Window base trim molding, were to get it??



## lockeed (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, I got a 98 Path SE and on all 4 doors, the exterior window base molding or trim (black color, aprox. 1" X 20") are rusted pretty bad, any idea were to get those cheap?

THX!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

lockeed said:


> Hey, I got a 98 Path SE and on all 4 doors, the exterior window base molding or trim (black color, aprox. 1" X 20") are rusted pretty bad, any idea were to get those cheap?
> 
> THX!


Something that simple, huh...?
ebay, wreckers, JC Whitney, auto glass repair/replacement shop or dealer.


----------



## lockeed (Dec 2, 2007)

Already tried those..... the only place I found them was online on a Nissan parts website but they are extremely expensive.... 300$ +.

Any ideas?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Anything expensive that I'm not in a hurry for I order from these guys.

Nissan Parts Accessories and Infiniti Parts Accessories Discount Autos Parts FX35 FX45 J30 G35 M35 M45 Q45 QX56

Some things are expensive no matter where you look..........


----------



## lockeed (Dec 2, 2007)

they don't have the part that I need.... THX anyway... Any other suggestion?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

lockeed said:


> they don't have the part that I need.... THX anyway... Any other suggestion?


Only other place that I didn't suggest is a body shop. If they don't supply ask where they get it from. I guess your last resort is the dealership.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Try the link below...


Nissan Pathfinder Weatherstripping and Other Auto Parts at JC Whitney


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have another suggestion, but I don't think you're going to like it. If you're talking about what I think you're talking about, take them out, sand and repaint.


----------



## lockeed (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, the problem is that they're just too rusted to do a good job... I need to replace them.... I guess I'm gona have to pay the big bucks anyway....


----------



## c.troutman (Sep 29, 2007)

I had the same problem with my 98 and dont remember paying that much..

Have someone get them for you that works at a garage so you cen get them at jobber list


----------



## m.kma (Dec 19, 2009)

*Rear Door window trim for a Pathfinder 98*

Please any practical suggestions?? I have both trims rusted and they are $140 each + T???

That trim is rubber with a little metal in it. For some reason the rubber is not holding the water from reaching that metal piece inside it. Thats when it starts rusting from inside and becoming loose?

Any supplier (not the dealer) who may carry it in a decent price?

thx


----------

